# One more for the wall



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Did you get a picture of your blind??? Oh and great buck and awesome mount!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

Is that a wall pedestal or is it just the angle of the pic? What form was that? Looks awesome.


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice buck. It is always nice mounting one that has a good memory to go along with it


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

You have some of the best looking mounts on AT. Congrats on another great deer and memory


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish I had to debate whether to mount one of that size.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

same here nice buck OP



bsites9 said:


> I wish I had to debate whether to mount one of that size.


----------



## slg888 (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a good one, Congrats!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks guys! He's narrow but has good length on allot of tines and grosses just under 160. I wanted something different so I went with a Matt Thompson wall pedestal,the big turn helps with his narrowness It would look allot cooler on a short haired cape. But thanks for the compliments, makes me happy I got him mounted!! Here's the the link below for that for the first http://www.mckenziesp.com/Catalog37/Page.aspx?page=111


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## schruthg (Sep 25, 2011)

"Shot him from a blind I made out of a snowbank" is one of the coolest things I have ever "heard"


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

That looks awesome. I can't believe you debated over putting him on the wall


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

That looks awesome


----------

